

Google CEO touts green energy shock doctrine - habs
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081120-eric-schmidts-shock-doctrine.html

======
uuilly
Sure he's a smart guy no doubt, but how stupid would it sound if the CEO of
Toyota said the same thing? What if the Secretary of Defense had a plan to
modernize our railroads? Or if Steve Jobs had a revolutionary plan to save the
airline industry?

I'm merely sounding a cautionary note here. Are we listening to Schmidt b/c
he's the best man to listen to, or because he works for a very popular
company? If he has "the Chief of Staff's ear on this," should we be concerned
or happy? If he is to serve some un-official advisory role to the government
shouldn't he be advising about software, hardware and networks? To be sure he
has experience w/ energy issues in running google but this hardly makes him
the point man for overhauling our energy infrastructure.

